# Trying again after negative cycle



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Apologies if theres a thread already open discussing this, but im interested to know how long clinics like you to wait before cycling again.  

Weve just got our first bfn at the weekend and just trying to plan a holiday so weve something to look forward to.  

Also if anyone has any advice on if and when we will get a review appt or should i be asking for this.

Thanks Nicky, xx


----------



## Kate C (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Nicky, 

I got a bfn on 4th March this year and I was told to wait till after my may af....so that would have been beginning of June....but i decided to wait an additional month as I still felt run down etc and we are starting again beginning of July instead....which is 21 days after my June period. I think most say about 3 months. 

We got our review app about a fortnight after the bfn.

Hope that helps...and enjoy the holiday you book, you deserve some time alone to recharge...

Kate x


----------

